# Signature ?



## Landsurfer (30 Jul 2020)

Ok ... i've behaved .... but still i am not allowed a signature ..... can i have one please ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

Just checked your permission settings and I cant see that you have been stopped from having one. 

If you click on your user name at top right of the page, Signature should be in the left column of the drop down list.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

A signature is showing for me. "Be a Shepherd, not a Sheep". Correct?


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jul 2020)

Yes thats it ... but does not appear in / on my posts .... just uber member .. no signature


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

How about now?


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jul 2020)

nothing .....


----------



## Mugshot (30 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> nothing .....


I can see it. You're not thinking about "Uber member" under your avatar are you? Your sig is above the report tab under your post.


----------



## MntnMan62 (30 Jul 2020)

I see the signature.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2020)

@Mugshot is correct. Uber member is different from a signature. If you want to change that select Account Details from the drop down list then type in the Custom Title box.

Edit: I'll have another look at what might be going on in the morning.


----------



## figbat (30 Jul 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> nothing .....


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2020)

If you are looking on a phone in portrait mode, you probably won't see it. Turn it to landscape and you will!


----------



## Landsurfer (31 Jul 2020)

thanks all ... sorted ... it was the phone issue


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2020)

I'm glad it's sorted.


----------

